# Onkyo receiver with Airplay?



## emsubs (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have read with interest all the information I could find on the Onkyo TX-NR809. Unfortunately it seems Onkyo doesn't yet support Airplay.

-- I'm wondering if Onkyo plans on supporting Airplay in future models (TX-NR810?)?
-- Can Airplay support be added to Onkyo receivers with a firmware update?
-- The great deals offered to US buyers are not always available to Canadians (w/ shipping, taxes, duties). Any ideas as to where I could find the best Onkyo or Denon prices from a Canadian online dealer?

Thanks for your replies.

Regards,

David


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would imagine Airplay will be incorporated in future AVR's as opposed to being a Firmware Update. However, Apple TV is quite cost effective and will give you what you need. As for Canadian Retailers, I am not sure where the bargains lie. However, we do have a number of Members from the Great White North so hopefully they shall chime in with some Retailers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## emsubs (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

It makes a lot of sense to get an external device instead -- much cheaper to replace than a receiver when new technologies are introduced.

I finally pulled the trigger on the tx-nr809. Bought it online from BestBuy Canada on Cyber Monday for $799 +tax w/ free shipping. Msrp is $1299. I don't think i can find better up here.

David


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the AVR. I really think you are going to be quite pleased.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a app called Airmusic that will stream music via DLNA if you're wanting to play music wirelessly with your apple product.


----------



## emsubs (Oct 14, 2011)

I checked out Airmusic -- may just be what i need for now.

Thanks

David


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

emsubs said:


> I checked out Airmusic -- may just be what i need for now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


No problem. It works flawlessly for me. Some of the reviews say you need to restart it after a period of time. No you don't. Just don't close out the airplay and it will keep playing uninterrupted.


----------

